# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Early Onset Male Pattern Baldness May Be Linked To Lower Incidence Of Prostate Cancer

## tbtadmin

According to researchers at the University of Washington School of Medicine,*men who develop early onset male pattern baldness had a significant reduction in the risk of*prostate cancer. The researchers studied 2000 men aged 40 to 47. At first, the findings were surprising, said professor Jonathan Wright of*the University of Washington School of Medicine in Seattle. But [...]

More...

----------


## clee984

I read in a book by Ray Kurzweil (and some doctor) that ALL men should take propecia, balding or not, because it lowers the chance of prostate cancer. Might have something to do with it.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I hate the way the popular press is trying to make out that this is a good thing and those of us losing our hair should be pleased about it.  :Mad: 

1) The lower incidence of cancer is probably due to the numbers of balding men using propecia and avodart. Before these drugs, balding men were typically a higher risk for pancreatic cancer. Men who begin balding at the crown are also still in a higher risk group for heart disease. 

2) If I had a choice of living to 70 with a full head of hair, or living to 90 after having gone bald at 20, I would choose to live to 70 each and every time. What's the point of living a life you hate for another 70 years, when you could live the life you want for another 50? 

3) Baldness is the sort of crap that has made me decide that if I cannot reverse the process, I'll just stop looking after my health anyway. I'll go out in the sun without covering up (my scalp deserves to burn if it can't grow hair); I'll eat like a pig; I'll avoid doctors; I'll choose cars based on which one has the lowest safety rating and I might even take up smoking. All in the hope that something eventually kills me (without having to actually commit suicide).

----------


## KeepTheHair

^you need to change your state of mind dude.


Are you 35 or 27? I am not sure?

----------


## Fixed by 35

I'm 27 and my hair loss became obvious soon after my 20th birthday. 

Since that time, the only health I have concerned myself with is scalp health. I'll worry about the rest if I can fix the hair loss, otherwise I can't really be bothered. If I look unhealthy, I might as well be unhealthy. After all, when what you cannot control is more important that what you can control, what's the point in even trying? Applied, what's the point in making any effort with image when you'll always look like a retard? 

No doubt I'll receive another post to just 'shave my head' from another person who suffers 'reverse' body dismorphia (thinking they look good with their shaved head when actually they look like Mussolini or a retard). 

What these morons always fail to understand is that for as long as I can remember there have been two hair styles that are widely detested. One is the mullet, the other is the shaved head. 

Perhaps they should sit down and think how they'd feel if they were forced to have a mullet for the rest of their lives? Then they'd know how I feel about the shaved head! 

No, the best thing is to fight hair loss to the death. I'd far rather be dead at 35 than bald and still living at 90, that's for sure. Could you really imagine spending another 63 years bald? Having kids and watching them go bald? Looking in the mirror for another 23,000 mornings and hating what you see? F**k that.

----------


## KeepTheHair

meh I wont flame you for saying what you say...since i do agree.


Its like telling a lion with all its head/neck hair to shave it off, it will look cool.......yeah right..

Shaving the hair off looks worse(MUCH WORSE) in 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999  9 people.


And personally we don't have enough people on the planet to find someone that probably looks better without their hair... Of course I mean a full head of hair. if you have a horse shoe then perhaps shaving is better...although both sucks.


I bought Rogaine and the Hairmax Lasercomb. Both FDA approved to fight hairloss and stimulate regrowth. Hopefully I can stop/prevent and cause some hair regain myself. I will get propecia soon also hopefully.


Hairtransplant can come later.

----------


## Fixed by 35

There's something you might like to try. Now, let me be clear there's no evidence that this works but it's an experiment I'd like to see conducted and you have the equipment to do it. 

Actistem is selling TB4-7 peptides in a cream form - I've recently started using it and will respond with results. However, I'm interested in whether it will work better with the laser comb - fancy giving that a try?

----------


## KeepTheHair

I really do want to. But I have not even seen that product near youtube, near television, near any doctors mouth. Stuff like that tends to be very bad news. Provillus is that way... no doctors speaks about it, so you can probably assume that it is bad news.


The hairmax laser comb might not be an "OMFG MIRACLE!" but it has been on TV. It has been recommended by many doctors and the FDA has cleared it etc so it wont cause your hair to fall out like provillus(scam from what I hear on forums etc).


I really do want to try this but I don't know. I have googled it and can't really find anything about it? It really looks like a hardcore scam atm. Of course i really really really hope that it is not. I am badly hoping that it works miracles for you.


There is a thread on hair loss help forums, i cant link because links dont work on this forums. I am sure you can easily find it. Those guys don't seem all that impressed. And neither am I. 


I would like to further discuss things with you. Do you maybe have like AIM or MSN or something?

At the moment I have just spend a decent chunk of money this month. Even if that was not the case, I did consider that product but unlike anything else it is not really publicly marketed and scrutinized in anyway. I do not trust that product. 

I hope it works though man, good luck and please let me know how it goes.


You seriously can't go wrong in getting the Hairmax Lasercomb. You WILL find doctors, even on these forums with varying opinions. But some people do report hair regrowth...it's something and probably something worth trying if hairloss means as much to you as it does. Think in the long if you can just add 5% density...avoid SOME further hairloss and save a few years in the long run? well worth it if you ask me. And that would probably be very realistic results at a minimum.


Thats why I am going to try it in combination with other things, it really won't hurt. It can only help since it has been FDA cleared.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Heh. This is why we need a Hair Loss fund on this site. Plenty of willing volunteers for clinical trials, we could easily form a company that OWNS the hair loss industry  :Big Grin: 

The solution, which will be a treatment and not a cure (the cure is actually already known - it's pre-puberty castration - ouch), will be found with the right financial backing. This backing won't come from one source - no one can find the risk. But if funding could be collected in small amounts from thousands of people....

----------


## thejack

If I had the chance to go back I would quite easily swap my balls for a full head of DHT resistant hair!

----------


## Fixed by 35

Anyone know of any drugs that simply lower testosterone in the body?

----------

